# best broadhead for low poundage setup?



## WAAC

Most will get the job done, Especially If you do your part..
Good luck
WAAC


----------



## 206Moose

True almost any broad head will work when you make a perfect shot however you should consider what happens if you don't make a perfect shot. Most people will not like this answer but if you want an arrow that will get a pass through even if you hit bone shoot a 625 grain arrow with a single bevel broad head. Google ashby reports. Good luck hunting


----------



## TeamTreeline

Which fixed blade broadhead i listed or didnt has had the most hype and has backed it up in the field?


----------



## WAAC

TeamTreeline said:


> Which fixed blade broadhead i listed or didnt has had the most hype and has backed it up in the field?


They are all proven broad heads.. especially within the 20 yards you mentioned you would be shooting.. as long your bow is set up properly and you execute a good shot..
If you want people to pick
My opinion, These have always worked for me in the past
Slick Trick
G5 Montec
NAP Thunderheads


----------



## Huntress1975

I have had really good luck with G5 montecs. I've used them with my compound and crossbow. My compound is a Hoyt carbon element g3. 26" draw, 40# and It went thru the deer. Great blood trails! I use radial x weave stl hunter 100 arrows right now but Been thinking of changing to something else just not sure yet or to what! I tried rage 40ke. They were ok but seemed like the velocity went down when it went thru the mesh. No problems with G5's at all! (I just thought I'd mention the rage's)


----------



## TeamTreeline

The montecs have been on the top of my list. What yardage were you shooting from that you got a pass through? 
I noticed in many reviews that the mechanical broadheads sometimes didn't deploy. Did you have any issues with the rages like that?
What is your total grain arrow set up with broadhead ?


----------



## bow up

Anything COC with your set-up will work with a well place arrow. I'd suggest a Magnus Buzzcut, Stingers, or Slicktrick Standard; definitely NOT an expandable anything. Good luck this season.


----------



## Huntress1975

TeamTreeline said:


> The montecs have been on the top of my list. What yardage were you shooting from that you got a pass through?
> I noticed in many reviews that the mechanical broadheads sometimes didn't deploy. Did you have any issues with the rages like that?
> What is your total grain arrow set up with broadhead ?


No clue on total grain, I don't have a scale and I haven't looked it up. 
I was told that the rages 40KE has no problem shooting thru the mesh on blinds. When I took that shot I literally watched the arrow go in it the dirt below the doe. It lost that much velocity. I actually laughed because it looked like I threw the arrow out! But so relieved it missed. 
When I shot thru the buck with the g5's It was at 24 yards I believe.


----------



## bowtech2006

My wife has great results with slick trick razors, montec, GK, and she will be shooting the helix and black hornets this year. Any true coc head and two blade would work awesome but two blades don't leave a huge blood trail. If you want a three blade check out the exodus head not a true coc head but its tip is sharp and leaves a great hole.


----------



## bowtech2006

Heres the wifes stag with a 47lbs rpm 360 she shot him at 54 yards with a 399 grain arrow tipped with a GK two blade complete pass thru also. went 80 yards.


----------



## Huntress1975

bowtech2006 said:


> Heres the wifes stag with a 47lbs rpm 360 she shot him at 54 yards with a 399 grain arrow tipped with a GK two blade complete pass thru also. went 80 yards.


That is awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## bow up

bowtech2006 said:


> Heres the wifes stag with a 47lbs rpm 360 she shot him at 54 yards with a 399 grain arrow tipped with a GK two blade complete pass thru also. went 80 yards.


WOW! Nice! Congrats to her!


----------



## CoachErl

Dirt nap gear DRT....


----------



## Chromedog

Sharp


----------



## Onpoint85

CoachErl said:


> Dirt nap gear DRT....


These will work
The anarchy is a very similar head made of better steal.

magnus buzz cut and stingers are what I've used for years but I will be going shooting the anarchy thus year


----------



## P&YREAPER

cut on contact should top the list just behind accuracy. I'm also a short draw, lower poundage shooter. My best luck has been with COC type heads, I'll list the ones I've used with best success and my opinion on their positive and negative aspects.

G5 Montec....fly like darts, ie very accurate, but the stainless versions are hard to sharpen and they have a small cut diameter. Buck in my avatar fell to one of these.

Magnus buzz cut & stinger......easier to sharpen, and have lifetime warranty and are lower cost than most, but I had trouble getting them to group and fly "tight". others swear by them though.

DRT ......great heads, accurate, lifetime warranty......but, a little finicky from dis-assembly to sharpen and re assembly after to spin "true". curved main blade edge holds up well, but takes the "right touch" to get a edge on. These are the heads I used last season, took a nice 135" whitetail, pass through (short 10yd shot though), he ran 20 yards and stopped to look back at what "bit him", 10 seconds later fell over dead where he stood.

My quiver now has both Helix and Anarchy 2-blade single bevel heads in it, I'm so impressed with both I can't decide which I like better. Extremely accurate, both of them. The Anarchy is the simpler design and wins in the "ease of resharpening" and scary sharpness right out of the package. The Helix has a thicker stronger blade and steeper edge angle which makes it more durable but is harder to resharpen with a stone due to it's double taper design, they do sharpen well with the purpose made sharpen from Strickland Archery though. The Anarchy heads are ~$50 in 4-pack, ~$70 in 6-pack......so they are on par or cheaper per head compared to most other popular heads. The Helix heads are more expensive at ~$50 for 3, ~$94 for 6 pack. If they aren't lost, I think their durability and re-usability will out weigh the initial cost. 

I'm really liking the single bevel design and penetration characteristics, if not for that I'd probably be giving the Magnus black hornets a try.



Over the years I've tried several different heads, I'll never shoot another that doesn't have a cut on contact tip, too much energy is wasted pushing the non razor sharp tips on a lot of interchangeable and mechanical heads.


----------



## akkiller

muzzy 75 grain 3 blade broadheads


----------



## Pete53

maybe a cut on contact muzzy broadhead ?any cut on contact might be best for lower poundage,those bigger bucks don`t die easy. wish you a safe great season! Pete53


----------



## dickey48

bowtech2006 said:


> Heres the wifes stag with a 47lbs rpm 360 she shot him at 54 yards with a 399 grain arrow tipped with a GK two blade complete pass thru also. went 80 yards.


Hate to appear ignorant, but what is a GK broadhead?


----------



## P&YREAPER

German Kinetic


----------



## threetoe

Slick Trick


----------



## Mwood0412

G5 Montecs. I shoot the 85 grains. I have a 24.5" dl and i'm shooting 45 lbs.


----------



## hollywood88

If you like the montec design try looking at vpa's 3 blade heads. Same basic shape but offered in more weights and vented or non vented. Also they are machined from a solid piece of tool steel unlike the montecs and take an edge very easily


----------



## JewelShooter35

I use rage on my Carbon express mayham arrows. Not sure of my grains and all that but I am at 50lb 25.5 draw and my rages fly!! Leave nice big holes. That's does not sound good but I trust my rage broadheads 100%


----------

